# Э/е после согласной в заимствованных словах



## ahvalj

CKM367 said:


> Господа, как вы думаете, есть в русском языке  слово "мейл" (в смысле e-mail)? Можно написать в книге "он получил мейл  от своего партнёра"?



По правилам, английское _a_ передаётся через _э_: _мэйл_, _имэйл_. 
Не вижу, чем _имэйл_ страшнее _мерчандайзинга_ и _франшизы_.


----------



## CKM367

ahvalj said:


> По правилам, английское _a_ передаётся через _э_: _мэйл_, _имэйл_.



Вы пишете *мэнэджер*?


----------



## ahvalj

CKM367 said:


> Вы пишете *мэнэджер*?


Существующее написание _менеджер_ введено чайниками в позднеперестроечные годы.


----------



## ahvalj

Если серьёзно, я считаю, что необходимо использовать принцип, успешно работающий с транслитерациями дальневосточных языков: если мы хотим сохранять непалатализованное произношение — пишем _э_, а иначе через пару поколений согласный перед _е_ в заимствовании почти неизбежно палатализуется.


----------



## CKM367

ahvalj said:


> через пару поколений согласный перед _е_ в заимствовании почти неизбежно палатализуется.



Мы ничего с этим поделать не можем. Когда-то писали лэйди (lady). Похоже, русский язык не любит букву э.


----------



## CKM367

Сейчас все чаще говорят *манагер*.


----------



## ahvalj

CKM367 said:


> Мы ничего с этим поделать не можем. Когда-то писали лэйди (lady). Похоже, русский язык не любит букву э.


Это не язык не любит, это его кодификаторы больны бледной немочью. В начале слова с восемнадцатого века стали в заимствованиях более или менее последовательно писать _э_, оно и сохранилось. В японских именах с девятнадцатого века пишут _Ватанабэ_, _Такэда_ итп., и никто согласный перед ним не палатализует. То же самое в словах вроде _мэр_, _сэр_. Нашим академикам надо иметь видение, а не просто, по пелевинскому выражению, заниматься подсчётом количества слова _который_ в текстах. Впрочем, видения им взять неоткуда, так что всё останется так, как было. Упадок-с.


----------



## ahvalj

CKM367 said:


> Сейчас все чаще говорят *манагер*.


Для прикола.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Никогда не слышал "манагер".

Более того, я никогда не писал слово мейл или мэйл. Я всегда переключаюсь на английскую раскладку.  Зарубежные слова с буквой "э" чужды русскому языку.


----------



## ahvalj

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Зарубежные слова с буквой "э" чужды русскому языку.


Смотрим губные согласные:
Мэннинг (Manning), Мэддисон (Maddison), Мэйси (Maisey), Мэгги (Maggie), Мэри (Mary), хэнд мэйд (hand made), Мэйсон (Mason), Мэтт (Matt);
Пэйлин (Palin), Пэдди (Paddy), айпэд (iPad), Пэлтроу (Paltrow), Пэмела (Pamela), Пэнси (Pansy), Пэлл-Мэлл (Pall-Mall), Пэрис (Paris);
Вэнс (Vance), Вэл (Val), Вэлли (Valley), Вэйл (Vail);
фэнтези (fantasy), Фэй (Faye), Фэллон (Fallon), фэйр-плей (fair play), фэтбайк (fatbike), Фэрроу (Farrow), Фэнни (Fannie), Фэлкон (Falcon).


----------



## Awwal12

Я вообще не понял, о чем тема.
С чисто филологической точки зрения -  есть же соответствующие нормы орфографии, прямо и недвусмысленно  предписывающие по умолчанию писать букву "е" во всех заимствованиях, где  это только возможно, независимо от смягчения предыдущей согласной.  Согласен, что это по сути идиотизм, но правила есть правила.
Напомню,  что в исконно русских словах сочетания "твердый согласный + /э/"  существуют только для непарных согласных /ц/, /ш/, /ж/, так что если бы  не заимствования, русскому языку буква "э" была бы нужна только для  обозначения неиотированного анлаутного /э-/ (и то в паре слов).



ahvalj said:


> Смотрим губные согласные:
> Мэннинг (Manning), Мэддисон (Maddison), Мэйси (Maisey), Мэгги (Maggie), Мэри (Mary), хэнд мэйд (hand made), Мэйсон (Mason), Мэтт (Matt);
> Пэйлин (Palin), Пэдди (Paddy), айпэд (iPad), Пэлтроу (Paltrow), Пэмела (Pamela), Пэнси (Pansy), Пэлл-Мэлл (Pall-Mall), Пэрис (Paris);
> Вэнс (Vance), Вэл (Val), Вэлли (Valley), Вэйл (Vail);
> фэнтези (fantasy), Фэй (Faye), Фэллон (Fallon), фэйр-плей (fair play), фэтбайк (fatbike), Фэрроу (Farrow), Фэнни (Fannie), Фэлкон (Falcon).


Откуда, собс-но, список?  Половина этих слов отсутствует в каких бы то ни было словарях, а фактическое написание варьирует благодаря частью все тем же орфографическим нормам, частью особенностям практической транскрипции и транслитерации. Раз уж речь о чуждости языку (т.е. критериях практической лингвистики), возьмем сравнительную статистику Гугла:
"айпэд" - 212 000, "айпад" - 1 200 000 (более того, "айпад", берущий начало из бытовой транслитерации, доминирует на сайтах дистрибьютеров; не имеет прямого отношения к оппозиции "э"-"е", но показательно);
"Мэри" - 4 210 000 ,"Мери" - 2 060 000 (сравнимо, хотя вариант "Мери" очевидно нелитературный);
"Мэйсон" - 1 320 000, "Мейсон" - 1 170 000;
"фэнтези" - 14 800 000, "фентези" - 30 000 000 (вариант с "фе" на практике доминирует);
и т.д.

Интереснее, однако, не вопросы написания (в которых, не без помощи названных орфографических норм, на практике царит полный хаос), а вопросы реального произношения названных заимствований - как имен нарицательных, так и собственных, в новых и старых, освоенных и неосвоенных. Тут прослеживаются достаточно четкие тенденции. Например, часто и легко смягчаются /к/ (Кеннеди, Кенни), /г/, /л/ (ленд-лиз), /н/. /Т/ и /д/ часто смягчаются в безударной позиции (Техас, ~ компьютер, но ср. Теннеси), в ударной - исключительно в старых заимствованиях (текст). Труднее всего смягчаются /ф/, /в/, /п/ - либо в старых заимствованиях (профессор, ~ кофе), либо, эпизодически, в безударной позиции (~ пейнтбол, ~ лаверы).


----------



## CKM367

А кто-нибудь видел слово "спортсмэн"?


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> С чисто филологической точки зрения -  есть же соответствующие нормы орфографии, прямо и недвусмысленно  предписывающие по умолчанию писать букву "е" во всех заимствованиях, где  это только возможно, независимо от смягчения предыдущей согласной.  Согласен, что это по сути идиотизм, но правила есть правила.
> Напомню,  что в исконно русских словах сочетания "твердый согласный + /э/"  существуют только для непарных согласных /ц/, /ш/, /ж/, так что если бы  не заимствования, русскому языку буква "э" была бы нужна только для  обозначения неиотированного анлаутного /э-/ (и то в паре слов).


Я не знаю ни о каких-таких нормах орфографии. Существует давняя традиция передавать английские ударные монофтонгические _a_ и _u_ посредством русского _э_ — искусственная, но удобная. Некогда делались такие же попытки отличать в заимствованиях французское _ai_ (_мэр_ и _мэтр_) и немецкое _ä_, но они как-то не удержались — в связи с исчерпанием потока французских и немецких заимствований, полагаю.

В исконно русских словах буква э действительно почти не нужна, но существует пласт заимствований, в которых палатализации согласного не происходит (_энергия_, _кафе_), и было бы правильным в будущем привести написание в соответствие с произношением. _Ordnung muß sein_, как говорят учебники немецкого языка. Начать можно с новых слов, вроде обсуждаемого _имэйла_.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Откуда, собс-но, список?  Половина этих слов отсутствует в каких бы то ни было словарях, а фактическое написание варьирует благодаря частью все тем же орфографическим нормам, частью особенностям практической транскрипции и транслитерации. Раз уж речь о чуждости языку (т.е. критериях практической лингвистики), возьмем сравнительную статистику Гугла:
> "айпэд" - 212 000, "айпад" - 1 200 000 (более того, "айпад", берущий начало из бытовой транслитерации, доминирует на сайтах дистрибьютеров; не имеет прямого отношения к оппозиции "э"-"е", но показательно);
> "Мэри" - 4 210 000 ,"Мери" - 2 060 000 (сравнимо, хотя вариант "Мери" очевидно нелитературный);
> "Мэйсон" - 1 320 000, "Мейсон" - 1 170 000;
> "фэнтези" - 14 800 000, "фентези" - 30 000 000 (вариант с "фе" на практике доминирует);
> и т.д.


Список составлялся посредством мучительных поисков в гугле. Факт наличия расходящихся вариантов свидетельствует лишь о полной неурегулированности правописания, когда каждый пишет во что горазд, а поскольку филологические познания основной массы народонаселения стремятся к нулю, картина получается удручающей.

Повторю: вряд ли можно и нужно выправлять сложившееся произношение — у нас, слава аллаху, не Норвегия с её печально известным языковым волюнтаризмом, но необходимо определить прозрачные правила для неустоявшихся и новых слов и впредь им следовать. В отношении _э_/_е_ необходимо вычистить авгиевы конюшни и привести написание в соответствие с языковой практикой: при наличии палатализации должно писаться _е_, при её отсутствии — _э_. Очень просто, Филипп Филиппыч.


----------



## Awwal12

CKM367 said:


> А кто-нибудь видел слово "спортсмэн"?


Не видел и не слышал. Забавнее другое: никогда не слышал и "супермена" с мягким [м']. Казалось бы, "-мен" должен быть хорошо узнаваемой морфемой, однако на практике имеем "мягкого" спортсмена и "твердого" супермена, и никакой тенденции к выравниванию не наблюдается.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> В отношении _э_/_е_ необходимо вычистить авгиевы конюшни и привести написание в соответствие с языковой практикой: при наличии палатализации должно писаться _е_, при её отсутствии — _э_.


Проблема в том, что на текущий момент зачастую затруднительно с ходу определить, есть палатализация или нет. С одной стороны, во многих словах имеются значительные колебания (некоторые и "кофе" до сих пор с твердым [ф] произносят, не говоря уже про злополучные [камп'йутъры]-[камп'йут'ьры]). С другой стороны, какого-то чисто фонетического правила тут нет, сплошь и рядом все определяется исключительно временем и освоенностью заимствования. А это значит, что людям, всерьез желающим привести отображение фонемы /э/ в соответствие с произношением, потребуется провести колоссальную работу, и все равно наверняка останется немало слов с двумя допустимыми вариантами написания.


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Проблема в том, что на текущий момент зачастую затруднительно с ходу определить, есть палатализация или нет. С одной стороны, во многих словах имеются значительные колебания (некоторые и "кофе" до сих пор с твердым [ф] произносят, не говоря уже про злополучные [камп'йутъры]-[камп'йут'ьры]). С другой стороны, какого-то чисто фонетического правила тут нет, сплошь и рядом все определяется исключительно временем и освоенностью заимствования. А это значит, что людям, всерьез желающим привести отображение фонемы /э/ в соответствие с произношением, потребуется провести колоссальную работу, и все равно наверняка останется немало слов с двумя допустимыми вариантами написания.


Значит для некоторого круга слов останутся два варианта, а затем или победит сильнейший, или они разойдутся в значениях. Бардак с _е_ тянется с восемнадцатого века — пора уже что-то делать. Иначе получается как с законодательством: сначала пишутся нечеловеческие законы, а затем на их истолковании кормятся армии розенталей. Этот паразитический прослой вполне можно исключить.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Я не знаю ни о каких-таких нормах орфографии.


Это плохо, что не знаете. 
См., напр., Лопатин, "правила русской орфографии и пунктуации", параграф 7. Суть действующих правил в общем такова, что написание "э" устанавливается для некоего потенциально ограниченного списка слов, а по умолчанию пишется "е".


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Это плохо, что не знаете.
> См., напр., Лопатин, "правила русской орфографии и пунктуации", параграф 7. Суть действующих правил в общем такова, что написание "э" устанавливается для некоего потенциально ограниченного списка слов, а по умолчанию пишется "е".


А мы Лопатина ударим Ермоловичем:
http://f3.tiera.ru/ShiZ/Linguistics...%20%E8%20%EA%F3%EB%FC%F2%F3%F0%20-%202001.pdf
страница 135

Таких ссылок можно привести десятки. Нет правил: в разные годы и у разных авторов написание следовало разным принципам. Различение _э_ и _е_ было удобно с точки зрения обратной транскрипции, давая ключ к воссозданию исходного облика английской фамилии.


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> А мы Лопатина ударим Ермоловичем


А что, Ермолович претендует на определение правил русской орфографии?  В самом начале книги честно сказано прямым текстом, что все изложенные правила транскрипции носят рекомендательный характер.
Кстати, не очень понятно, чем руководствовался Ермолович, устанавливая разные нормы транслитерации для [æ] и [е], ну да Бог с ним.


ahvalj said:


> Нет правил: в разные годы и у разных авторов написание следовало разным принципам.


Мы вроде бы говорим про действующие правила СРЛЯ, а не про исторический узус?..


----------



## ahvalj

Awwal12 said:


> Мы вроде бы говорим про действующие правила СРЛЯ, а не про исторический узус?..


Скажите, а Вы всегда дорогу на зелёный свет и по зебре переходите?
Есть область орфографии, где рекомендации вступают в противоречие с языковой практикой и здравым смыслом. Зачем писать _е_ после твёрдых согласных? Если существует традиция, вернее отражающая произношение (_э_ из _a_ в английских словах), почему бы не последовать именно ей и тем самым не устранить произвольно установленное расхождение между произношением и написанием?


----------



## Awwal12

ahvalj said:


> Скажите, а Вы всегда дорогу на зелёный свет и по зебре переходите?
> Есть область орфографии, где рекомендации вступают в противоречие с языковой практикой и здравым смыслом.


Однако это не делает правила недействительными. С тем, что правила стоит поменять, я, конечно, согласен. Собственно, именно эти правила (довольно опрометчиво сформулированные) и вызвали львиную долю того бардака, который мы имеем в отображении /э/. Но это вряд ли может быть основанием для того, чтобы писать "э" где кто считает правильным.


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> В отношении _э_/_е_ необходимо вычистить авгиевы конюшни


Чисто обывательский вопрос с моей стороны, если не помешаю. А зачем?
Если можно, то хотелось бы видеть какое-нибудь чисто практическое объяснение. Без расплывчатых отсылок, например, к "сохранению культуры" или орднунгу. Что-нибудь, даже если не материальное, то всё равно конкретное. Спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Чисто обывательский вопрос с моей стороны, если не помешаю. А зачем?
> Если можно, то хотелось бы видеть какое-нибудь чисто практическое объяснение. Без расплывчатых отсылок, например, к "сохранению культуры" или орднунгу. Что-нибудь, даже если не материальное, то всё равно конкретное. Спасибо.


А зачем вообще люди наводят порядок в вещах? В частности, для приведения в однозначное соответствие описания предмета с его действительными характеристиками. Если в орфографии существует способ различения смягчённого и несмягчённого произношений согласных, проводимый в 99,999% словаря, и если оставшаяся неохваченной доля процента стала таковой не вследствие каких-то особенностей самого языка а всего лишь в связи с недостаточной строгостью правил правописания в заимствованиях — не следует ли просто устранить допущенную предками небрежность?


----------



## Словеса

Но если само по себе произношение (как я понимаю, именно его вы назвали "действительными характеристиками") может быть разным? Разве не может кто-нибудь по случаю произнести "менеджэр" с мягкими _м_ и _н_? Или "менэджэр" с мягким _м_, но твёрдым _н_? Я не вижу здесь какой-то чётко определённой действительности, ради которой стоило бы копья ломать. Явное сходство между словами типа мастера и бластера, с одной стороны, и словами типа компьютера и свитера, с другой, тоже добавляет расплывчатости в эту действительность: ведь их похожесть — это часть той самой действительности, которую имеет смысл отражать. Со словом "мейл/мэйл" опять-таки как-то сложно: его ни так, ни так не произнесёшь. Вроде "мэра" не получается, вроде "мерина" тоже. Ну и, наконец, я не верю, что Тениссон оказался Тениссоном вследствие какого-то заговора. Просто людям оказалось так удобнее. В случае многих нарицательных слов (телефон, тефлон) — удобнее и говорить, и писать, в случае фамилий — только писать. То есть всё-таки воля языка.


----------



## ahvalj

словеса said:


> но если само по себе произношение (как я понимаю, именно его вы назвали "действительными характеристиками") может быть разным? разве не может кто-нибудь по случаю произнести "менеджэр" с мягкими _м_ и _н_? или "менэджэр" с мягким _м_, но твёрдым _н_? я не вижу здесь какой-то чётко определённой действительности, ради которой стоило бы копья ломать. явное сходство между словами типа мастера и бластера, с одной стороны, и словами типа компьютера и свитера, с другой, тоже добавляет расплывчатости в эту действительность: ведь их похожесть — это часть той самой действительности, которую имеет смысл отражать. со словом "мейл/мэйл" опять-таки как-то сложно: его ни так, ни так не произнесёшь. вроде "мэра" не получается, вроде "мерина" тоже. ну и, наконец, я не верю, что тениссон оказался тениссоном вследствие какого-то заговора. просто людям оказалось так удобнее. в случае многих нарицательных слов (телефон, тефлон) — удобнее и говорить, и писать, в случае фамилий — только писать. то есть всё-таки воля языка.



единственная причина, почему у нас пишут _е_ состоит в том, что до XVIII века в русском языке веков семь–восемь перед _е_ не встречались несмягчённые согласные (за исключением вторично отвердевших _ш_, _ж_ и _ц_), так что написание _е_ само по себе подразумевало смягчение. когда слова с несмягчёнными согласными стали вновь проникать в восемнадцатом веке, оказалось, что у языка нет способа отобразить это произношение на письме. буква _э_ первоначально была предложена для звука _е_ в начале слова (_это_, _энергия_), но и там в иностранных словах её стали употреблять с большой неохотой. если бы академия или авторы грамматик в xviii–xix веках проявили бы немного принципиальности, вопрос был бы урегулирован давным давно. 

Что не так со словом _мейл/мэйл_? Я произношу _имэйл_. Смягчение либо есть, либо его нет, никаких промежуточных вариантов в русском языке не существует — если Вы произносите иначе, значит, Вы говорите по-русски с акцентом.

Прошу прощения за строчные буквы — *(...) *если в абзаце есть римские цифры c дефисом, все буквы при отправке поста становятся строчными.


----------



## Словеса

ahvalj said:


> Если бы академия или авторы грамматик в xviii–xix веках проявили бы немного принципиальности, вопрос был бы урегулирован давным давно.


Может быть. Но сейчас-то регулировать совсем незачем. Просто нет смысла.
Насчёт мейла: правду сказать, я лично всегда говорю "почта" ("я тебе на почту скинул"), так что трудно говорить. Во фразе: "мэр столицы на мэйл скинул двадцать писем" — таки да, один звук. Во фразе "насчёт мэйла с мэром договоримся"... Не уверен. Но это, наверное, overanalysis.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Может быть. Но сейчас-то регулировать совсем незачем. Просто нет смысла.


Это зависит от степени любви к порядку. У разных людей она неодинакова. Я всегда пишу _ё_ и, если бы была такая возможность, последовательно писал бы _э_.


----------



## Словеса

Насчёт порядка: писать одинаково суффиксы в словах _бластер_ и _свитер_ — это тоже проявление любви к порядку. Это из той же серии как писать одинаково корни в словах _вода_ и _водный_ и писать одинаково приставки в словах _подходить_ и _поднимать_.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Насчёт порядка: писать одинаково суффиксы в словах _бластер_ и _свитер_ — это тоже проявление любви к порядку. Это из той же серии как писать одинаково корни в словах _вода_ и _водный_ и писать одинаково приставки в словах _подходить_ и _поднимать_.


Я не согласен. _Бластер_ и _свитер_ заимствованы как целые слова, нерасчленимые на элементы с точки зрения русского языкового сознания. _Свитер_, к тому же, вообще заимствован с ошибкой в первом гласном.


----------



## Словеса

В общем-то да, суффиксом эту частичку назвать нельзя с точки зрения русского языка, потому что нет такого корня как "бласт", например. Но если не в теоретически взятом языковом, а в личном сознании большинства носителей, то частичка слова -ер всё-таки осмыслена, так что применение к ней той же логики, как и к суффиксу под-, достаточно разумно и естественно.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> В общем-то да, суффиксом эту частичку назвать нельзя с точки зрения русского языка, потому что нет такого корня как "бласт", например. Но если не в теоретически взятом языковом, а в личном сознании большинства носителей, то частичка слова -ер всё-таки осмыслена, так что применение к ней той же логики, как и к суффиксу под-, достаточно разумно и естественно.


Причины, по которым существуют варианты произношения русских и заимствованных элементов, совершенно различны. Скажем, приставка _под_- происходит из древнерусского _подъ_-, произносившегося одинаково во всех положениях. Когда в районе тринадцатого века _ъ_ отпал, конечное _д_ стало произноситься по разному в зависимости от последующего звука, а ещё через какое-то время сюда добавилось различное произношение ударного и безударного _о_. В словах _бластер_ и _свитер_ разница объясняется степенью освоенности: с течением времени слова (в особенности чуждые) начинают произноситься ближе к их написанию: таким образом исчезло _ш_ в слове _молочный_, _ы_ в слове _шагать _(черты старомосковского произношения, чуждые большинству носителей русского языка), таким же образом начинают смягчаться согласные в иностранных словах перед орфографическим _е_. Процесс этот в разных словах и группах слов идёт с разной скоростью. _Бластер_ и _кластер_, очевидно рифмуются с очень давним романским заимствованием _мастер_, а _свитер_ я в детстве вообще произносил как _свитар, _никак не соотнося с бластером. Слова, где _э_ пишется издавна, вроде _сэр_, _мэр_ и _пэр_ никакого движения в сторону смягчения начального согласного не претерпевают — в строгом соответствии с написанием.


----------



## ahvalj

В дополнение: варианты произношения _под_-, как и любого другого исконного элемента, возникают автоматически — перед каждым конкретным последующим звуком конечное _д_ этой приставки будет произноситься только одним единственным образом. В обсуждаемых заимствованиях мы имеем дело с ровно обратным положением дел: в разных словах та же самая буква безо всякой видимой причины произносится перед _е_ неодинаково.


----------



## Словеса

Именно из-за этого процесса, происходящего с иностранными словами, раз уж он запущен и стал реальностью языка, по-моему, и нет смысла перерегулировать написание. Действительность слов и произносимых звуков, которую написание вроде бы призвано аккуратно отражать, стала слишком сложной и запутанной.


----------



## ahvalj

Словеса said:


> Именно из-за этого процесса, происходящего с иностранными словами, раз уж он запущен и стал реальностью языка, по-моему, и нет смысла перерегулировать написание. Действительность слов и произносимых звуков, которую написание вроде бы призвано аккуратно отражать, стала слишком сложной и запутанной.


То есть, мы заимствуем слово, приписывая ему некоторое желательное произношение, а затем ждём двести лет, пока язык до этого состояния доэволюционирует. Тоже метод. Но тогда уж лучше сразу перейти на иероглифы — вопросы соответствия произношения написанию отпадут навсегда.


----------



## ahvalj

Если совершенно невинное предложение по упорядочению русской орфографии, затрагивающее несколько сотен в основном редких иностранных слов, вызывает такое недоумение, то каково же носителям английского, где орфография неряшлива в неизмеримо большей степени? Смотрим соответствующее обсуждение: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2835602


----------

